# Choosing The Best Gaming Mouse.......



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 16, 2010)

*So what is the best gaming mouse? *

Choosing the best gaming mouse for your PC isn't easy these days, with so many features and loads of good mice to choose from. Various dpi settings, infrared or laser optical sensors, different numbers of buttons that might or might not be programmable ... you need to know what you're looking for. What manufacturer should you go for ... Logitech, Razer, maybe Microsoft? Quite simply, what's the best gaming mouse you can buy?

*static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens1529104_1209033590best-gaming-mouse.jpg

You could easily spend anything up to 50,000 bucks and for that money you don't want to be making the wrong choice. To help you out, here are my recommendations ::

*Important Features *
When it comes to playing computer games a mouse is not just a mouse - it's the most important interface between you and the game. So what is it that makes a gaming mouse special? How are they different to a 'normal' mouse?

There isn't a set definition to say what is and isn't a gaming mouse, but there are a few key features that you should look for.

• High Sensitivity (DPI/CPI)

The higher the DPI or CPI value the better, up to a point. Higher sensitivity means less physical movemement of the mouse to move the cursor a set distance on screen, but very high sensitivity (5000dpi or more) needs an extremely steady hand to get the best out of it.

• Adjustable Sensitivity
With a highly sensitive mouse it's good to be able to adjust that sensitivity without having to take your hand from the mouse. Some mice feature buttons or keyboard shortcuts to swap between different levels, so you can go for full sensitivity in-game and turn it down for desktop apps.

• Programmable Buttons
Some mice allow the buttons to be programmed to perform specific actions, or even a series of actions (a macro). Great for gaming, and obviously the more programmable buttons the better.

• Lighting
Purely a question of taste, some mice have cool lighting effects to make them stand out from the crowd. Glowing or pulsing, red, green or blue, you should be able to find a mouse to suit your taste.

• Adjustable Weight
Some gamers prefer a light mouse, others prefer something a bit more chunky  being able to customise the weight of the mouse gives you the best of both worlds.

• Claw versus Palm Grip
How you hold your mouse can play a big part in choosing the best gaming mouse for you. If you hold the mouse with your fingertips (claw grip) you should pick a smaller mouse, whereas if you rest your hand on the top of the mouse (palm grip) you need a bigger mouse to be comfortable.

So now you know what you're looking for, let's take a look at some of the candidates..........


*Logitech G500 *

*static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens1529104module77419781photo_1262684014logitech-g500-mouse.jpg

The Logitech G500 is a revamped version of one of the most poular gaming mice of all time - the G5. The G500 takes on a similar right-handed shape that ensures a good grip and remains comfortable throughout long gaming sessions.

Under the shell lurks a 5,600dpi laser sensor that supports on-the-fly adjustability for incredibly effective tracking.

Probably the best feature of the G500 is the fact that there are ten buttons available and each of them is programmable. That makes it great for any game, whether it be the laser sensor giving fast responses in a FPS or the ability to load up the buttons with macros for MMOs and RPGs such as World of Warcraft. There's even memory installed on the mouse to store your favourite button profiles.

Finally, the G500 allows you to add up to 27g of extra weight thanks to a removable tray that holds up to six individual weights.
_Logitech G500 gaming Mouse price in India - Approx 4,500/- Indian Rupee (INR)_


*Razer Imperator *

*static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens1529104module24896852photo_1262682045razer-imperator-gaming-mo

The Razer Imperator is a new design that packs the latest 5,700dpi sensor inside it's ergonomic shell. It's designed for right-handed gamers and features a design that's very similar to their Deathadder mouse.

As well as the cutting edge sensor there are seven programmable buttons as well as onboard memory for up to five sets of button profiles.

What's special about the Razer Imperator? Well, it has one unique feature - the two thumb buttons on the left side of the mouse can be repositioned by sliding them forward and backward. This allows you to achieve the perfect position for your hand size, meaning your thumb can relax a little more. It's a nice idea that works surprisingly well.
_Razer Imperator cost in India - Approx 3,800/- INR_

*Logitech G9x *

*static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens1529104module13123438photo_1262681822logitech-g9x-mouse.jpg

Logitech have a history of producing good gaming mice and their latest mouse, the G9x, is another great product.

The Logitech G9x is a development of the popular G9 model and boasts a new 5,600dpi sensor (the olg G9 had 3,200dpi).

The unique feature of the Logitech G9x is that it comes with two swappable shells, so you can change the shape of your mouse to suit your preferred style of grip - fingertip grip or resting your palm on the mouse.

It's also got a cartridge system that allows you to customise the weight of the mouse until it feels just right.
_Logitech G9x cost in India - Approx 4,300/- INR_

*Microsoft Sidewinder *

*static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens1529104module13123087photo_1229813476microsoft-sidewinder.jpg

With a long list of features the Microsoft Sidewinder mouse makes a great case for itself. While it might only have a 2000dpi laser sensor it manages to make up for this by including some useful extra features.

The first is the variable weight system as used in the Logitech G9, that allows additional weights from 5 to 30 grams to be added. It also has a choice of feet with different glide characteristics.

There are 5 programmable buttons, on-the-fly DPI adjustment (400, 800 and 2000), an LCD display that shows DPI and icons for macro recording.

Best of all - it's cheaper than the Lachesis and G9 by a considerable margin.
_Microsoft Sidewinder Gaming Mouse cost in India - Approx 3,680/- INR_

*Logitech MX518 *

*static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens1529104module13123504photo_1229816633logitech-mx518.jpg

The Logitech MX518 is something of a classic amongst gamers. It's powered by an 1800dpi optical sensor with adjustable sensitivity and has eight programmable buttons. Not bad, but it's a really old design so why would you want one instead of a newer design? Two things - build quality and price.

The MX518 has been around for a few years now, and despite a cosmetic facelift it is largely unchanged. That's good, because it means that any problems with the mouse were ironed out long ago. The MX518 was also a good design from the start and it is built to last. There are many tales of gamers who are still using an old MX518 even though they've managed to trash new mice from other manufacturers.

Price is also a factor, as you can pick up an MX518 for under 2000/-. That gives you a good sensor that should be more than adequate for most games, eight programmable buttons and a mouse that will last for years for just a quarter of the price of a Razer Lachesis. Bargain!
_Logitech MX518 cost in India - Approx 1,800/- INR_

*Razer Lachesis *

*static.squidoo.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/draft_lens1529104module13123437photo_1229815760razer-lachesis.jpg

The Razer Lachesis currently holds the title of having the laser sensor with the highest rate of dpi, rated at 4,000dpi. Its nearest competitors are still running at 3,200dpi so if you really need a sensitive mouse then this is the one to go for! The DPI rating is also adjustable on-the-fly in increments of 125dpi.

It has nine programmable buttons and onboard memory to store up to five different profiles. This means you can plug the mouse into another PC that hasn't got the driver software installed and still be able to access your profiles.

You also get a stylish shape, as well as Razer's typically cool lighting. There are three colours available - Banshee Blue, Phantom White and Wraith Red.
_Razer Lachesis cost in India - Approx 3,500/- INR_

_________________________________________________________________


*What do you guyz think of gaming mice? 
Do you have a favourite manufacturer? 
Do you prefer high dpi or low dpi?
Suggestions are welcome !!*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2010)

Dude these are just marketing tactics the only things which matter the most are 1. the grip / design ex ambidextros

2. the tracking of the mouse

3. adjustable weights etc

4. dpi / cpi or tracking ability of mouse


----------



## guptaharsh60 (Apr 1, 2010)

The price of RAZER LACHESIS is Rs. 3500 not Rs. 5300. You all can check the website www.mediahome.in for the lowest prices of all the RAZER products.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2010)

hm... dude looks like something wrong with the prices ...you are correct the lachesis is about 3~4k INR ...


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 5, 2010)

oh srry i actually read wrong from a mag. and reverted it.............Rs 3500 to 5300 /-

corrected it !!


----------



## guptaharsh60 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi dude can u tell me which one is better Razer Imperator or Roccat Kone or CM Storm Sentinel Advance???


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 6, 2010)

i think CM Storm Sentinel Advance will be better choice !!


*www.techmagnews.com/wp-content/uploads/images/CM_Storms_Sentinel_Advance_Gaming_Mouse.jpg

[youtube]fvDPp5bpwbY[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

A good mouse pad is more important than a "gaming mouse", imho.

And sensitivity over 3500dpi is overkill. heck, I would rather say that 1800dpi is the "most optimum" for real online gaming.

Regarding mice, Razer Deathadder v2 is my choice. Only for Rs.2500.

All the Logitech mice posted over here have weird ergonomics. I don't prefer them at all.


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 8, 2010)

g@ming m0use is f0r nuuubs   
dey h@ve le$$er $kill, n iPwns tem with even @n 0ptic@l m0use on w1th n0 m0use p@d... 
i m bettre ten th0se nuubs


----------



## Aspire (Apr 9, 2010)

@Apple Juice


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 10, 2010)

oh so u guyz up there means tht gaming mouse does not make any difference then normal mouse......then guyz u r wrong .......try testing some mouse and u ll knw wat i mean !!

the companies aint fool to make them !!  

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

and @apple juice.......come on man ...........have some control on ur emotions.......dont brat like a 5 year old kid !!

just put ur suggestion...dont IMPOSE it !!


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sidewinder alll the way


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 2, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> g@ming m0use is f0r nuuubs
> dey h@ve le$$er $kill, n iPwns tem with even @n 0ptic@l m0use on w1th n0 m0use p@d...
> i m bettre ten th0se nuubs



^^ dude ! All international gamers use professional gaming mouse and mouse surface.What do you say about that ! 
IMO Microsoft sidewinder or Logitech Mx 518 with Steelseries mouse surface is the best to buy .


----------

